
Hate the gym? History explains why the treadmill can feel like torture - davidy123
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-february-22-2017-1.3992510/hate-the-gym-history-explains-why-the-treadmill-can-feel-like-torture-1.3992573
======
davidy123
The second half of this article is what makes it most interesting:

Buettner, author of The Blue Zones: 9 Lessons for Living Longer from the
People Who've Lived the Longest, says the people in areas around the world
with the longest life spans stay healthy through moving naturally, rather than
hiving off fitness as a separate part of their day.

"[Blue Zone residents] live in environments that nudge them into physical
activity every 20 minutes or so"

